# bachforelle in holland



## Zimbo1990 (27. März 2015)

Hallo xD 
Wollte mal fragen da ja die schonzeit fuer bachforellen ende ist wo man am besten bachforellen angeln kann in roermond umgebubg oda iwie grenznahe.
Und welche fische ich noch an den besagten orten ab dem 1.4  fsngen darf.

Danke om vorraus xD


----------



## Daniel1983 (28. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Holland Forellen, sry da bist im falschen Land :-DDDD


----------



## Zimbo1990 (28. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Warum stehen die dan in den listen der schonzwiten gibts doch bestimmt iwo xD was kann man denn diesen monat noch so angeln und wo?


----------



## Snoeky (28. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Ich habe schon beim Hechtangeln eine Bafo auf Wobbler am Haken gehabt bis diese sich kurz vor der Landung losgeschüttelt hat.

Allerdings war das die wohl eher ein riesen Zufall das die dort herum geschwomen ist.


Sonst würde ich mich Aussage falsches Land zu 100% anschließen.


Das alle Fische dort aufgelistet sind die dort vorkommen könnten ist doch eigentlich klar!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Würde es einfach versuchen. Da ist doch ein Fluss und einige Bäche wie es aussieht. Warum sollten da keine drin sein?...


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Hallo,

in NL gilt die Bachforelle nicht einmal als einheimische Art, weil bis vor kurzem nicht einmal eine natürliche Reproduktion nachgewiesen war. So viel zu den Chancen.

Das sind also fast nur aus deutschen Bächen zugewanderte Tiere. Darunter sehr viele Meerforellensmolts auf dem Weg zur See. Die kann ein normaler Angler aber ohnehin nicht von einer Bachforelle unterscheiden.

SnEEp


----------



## rhinefisher (29. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Hi! Angler aus der ganzen Welt versuchen im Oostvoornse meer die Forelle ihres Lebens zu fangen.
Die Regenbogner liegen größenmäßig unter den Top Ten in Europa.
Die Bachforellen sind aber auch nicht schlecht...:m


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Hallo Zimbo,
 nicht ganz richtig was die Kollegen hier so posten.
 Die Rur, im Kreis Heinsberg, beherberg sowohl Forellen als auch Äschen(der Bestand erholt sich gerade).
 Die Rur nennt sich dann auf holländischer Seite Roer,
 in wieweit die dort beangelbar ist(Vispass?) kann ich nicht sagen,
 aber dein Zielfisch ist dort zu finden.

 fettes Petri Axel:vik:


----------



## CKBW (29. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Die Roer in NL ist ein Vereinsgewässer, du kannst aber für kleines Geld Tageskarten kaufen......ich meine die kosten nochnichtmal 5€, allerdings sind keine Drillinge erlaubt, und ab dem 01.04. ist in Holland komplettes Kunstköder Verbot #h#h


----------



## CKBW (29. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

http://home.kpn.nl/hwamdohmen01/RUR.htm

Hier noch ein paar Info`s von einem Holländischen Verein


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Hallo,
wir sind uns schon einig, dass wir über die Niederlande sprechen. 

Bis  vor einem Jahr war in NL keine Reproduktion nachgewiesen. Erst im  letzten Jahr gelang uns dieser Nachweis an einem linken  Nebenfluss der  Maas.

Der Forellenbestand der Maas stammt aus den Nebenflüssen aus der Eifel und den Ardennen.
Damit ist der Bestand  ähnlich wie im Rhein. Die Grenzmaas ist der  Barben- und die Sandmaas, unterhalb von Roermond der Brassenregion  zuzuordnen. In diesen Bereichen gibt es immer einen Bestand an einzelnen  , meist grossen Flussforellen.
Die Frage ist  aber immer, ob sich eine gezielte Befischung lohnt.

Dass es in der deutschen Rur Forellen und Äschen gibt,
ist richtig, wir sprechen hier aber über die Niederlande.

Der Salmonidenbestand in der Roer ist bei weitem geringer als in der unteren Rur in Deutschland. 
Dazu brauche ich nur die Resultate von E-Fischen in beiden Rurabschnitten zu vergleichen.

Wer  noch nie an der Roer gefischt hat, sollte sich auf einen absoluten  Wildfluss gefasst machen. Durchgehendes Waten ist wegen tiefer Löcher  nicht möglich, am Ufer ist alles über und über mit Gestrüpp und  Buschwerk bewachsen, das ist unpassierbar. Es gibt immer wieder  Bachforellen, aber als Beifang beim Barbenfischen. Für eine gezielte Befischung gibt es in der Nähe deutlich bessere Bestände.

In der Roer hat man ohne gute Ortskenntnisse oder einen Begleiter, der sich dort auskennt nicht viele Chancen. Zudem sind Forellen sofort zurückzusetzen, wenn sie unbeabsichtigt gefangen werden.

Als Fazit bleibt, es gibt selbstverständlich Bachforellen. Woanders gibt es aber deutlich mehr. 
Wer meint hier als Gast mal eben zuzuschlagen wird sicher enttäuscht werden. Ohne Ortskenntnisse geht da kaum etwas. Die Rur ist generell sehr schwierig zu befischen.

Ich warne vor überzogenen Erwartungen.

Wer das nicht glauben mag, kann gerne für 5 Euro den Selbstversuch machen.:q


Sneep


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Hi Zimbo,
 auch die Schwalm(holl. Swalm), die hinter Brüggen, bei Arcen in die Maas mündet, kannst du mit dem Vispass beangeln.
 Auch hier findest du vereinzelt Forellen, ein Versuch lohnt.
 Da die Swalm besser zu erreichen ist als die Roer, sehe ich auch größere Fangchancen für dich.

 Viel Erfolg und fettes Petri:vik:

 PS: schreib mal wie s war


----------



## Speedy585 (30. März 2015)

*AW: bachforelle in holland*

Warum wohl kommen meine Holländischen Freunde zum Fliegen- und Forellenfischen zu mir nach Bayern???????

 Bestimmt nicht weil es in Holland zu viele Forellen gibt
 :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------

